# Ice fishing Yuba in the rain! (1-24)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Flew down to Yuba again with Duckdog1us. I met him in Happy Valley at 7am via....









After a quick trip compared to those on the freezing rainy roads that lead to happy valley we were dead set on hooking into some pike at yuba! Upon arrival we noted that we were all alone with the lake to ourselves.

We searched for a few hours when I hooked into the 1st pike of the day...............









When the rain started we hit the tent and tried for perch. Nope not a nibble with the perch gear. Then we noticed the snow on top of the ice was now 2 inches of water! :shock:









Sure enough I switched back to the pricey pike gear and the result was worth it!









Duckdog finally got a pike on the line :-|O|-: but after a decent fight we had the head at the hole and it spat the lure right at us. :OX/: The fish was bigger than mine. After that Duckdog was suddenly concerned about the ice on the roads after dark so we made a 4pm departure with the epic views of Yuba. Nothing quite like it in the winter!!!!!!!!!









Since the train runs on its own scheduel I took in the art at the station while I took in inquiries about my fishing appearence.









The tracks were slick so the ride was twice as long to get back to SLC.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Did ya bring the fish home on the train?


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

never seen the ice like that b4 what a view


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like you finally got to walk on water :mrgreen: You got to watch duckdog1 he likes to try his luck on the thin ice


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Did ya bring the fish home on the train?


Yes, I carry a duffle bag and my big backpack on the train.



duckdog1us said:


> never seen the ice like that b4 what a view


I spent one summer at Yuba and went down there every weekend and I have never seen it so beautiful. Summer is not going to impress me anymore.



dark_cloud said:


> Looks like you finally got to walk on water :mrgreen: You got to watch duckdog1 he likes to try his luck on the thin ice


I watched him go in at Deer Creek. Luckily it was so warm he "steamed dried" on the ice. I always make sure he goes out 1st.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. That's a real demonstration of determination of taking a train fishing. Glad you had some success. perhaps next time it will be a 25 pounder.


----------

